# How do you handle the stomach flu with reflux?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

There's a nasty 3 or 4 day flue going around, that causes a lot of throwing up and trips to the bathroom. I haven't had it, but so many people do. It got me to wondering how people with acid reflux handle this. What if your medication for reflux doesn't stay down? Does the upset stomach + extra acid cause problems? If so, what can be done to make a person's stomach and esophagus more comfortable if they get this? I have IBS too, so I'm trying hard to avoid getting sick.bluewillow, am wondering how you're doing.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,It's funny, I have been wondering that same thing. I wonder if we could still take our medicine everyday. If we stopped suddenly we would have a terrible acid surge on top of everything else!! I guess we would have to callour Dr.s office to find out.Lets pray we dont get it!!!!Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Bumping this one up, since I (and probably Cindybell too) would like some advice on this one.


----------

